# Regenjacke klein/kompakt und leicht für den Notfall



## eschdler82 (12. Juli 2012)

Vorab:
Natürlich habe ich die SuFu benutzt und auch einigen Beiträge gelesen, aber bei aller Liebe....200 Threads durchzulesen ist viell. net ganz so ökonomisch 


Ich suche eine
- wind- UND wasserDICHTE
- leichte / kleine / kompakte (zum einfachen verstauen)
- günstige (max. 50, zur Not auch 60)
- möglichst atmungsaktive und gute
Radjacke!
NICHT dunkel und auch KEINE Kapuze

Könnt Ihr mir was empfehlen? (Marke, Preis, Gewicht, Packmaß, Material, Atmungsaktivität)
Erfahrungen?

Wie im Betreff erwähnt, für den NOTFALL...sprich, wenn's schon pisst, werd ich vermeiden aufs Radl zu steigen.
Ist vielmehr dafür gedacht, dass ich bei gutem Wetter zur Arbeit (max. 90min einfacher Weg) fahre und wenn ich dann Pech hab, es auf der Heimfahrt / abends regnet.
Wichtigste Kriterien


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juli 2012)

Klein, leicht, kompakt und lange wasserdicht für 60 EUR? Gibt es nicht. Mein Tipp: Endura Rebound Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (12. Juli 2012)

Hab vor zwei Jahren im Aldi für unter 10 Euro eine Jacke erstanden; Packmaß: Zigarettenschachtel, saudünn und leicht, Farbe: XTR- Grau, wasserabweisend. Reicht aus, ansonsten gibts Schwitzwasser ;/ und wenn's in Strömen gießt wirst Du auch anderswo naß


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die für den Arbeitsweg. Reicht völlig aus, schwitzen wenn du länger mit Regenklamotten fährst wirst du in jedem Modell.


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juli 2012)

hi

ich habe diese.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/ziener-regenjacke-coon/aid:531792

lg


----------



## reddragon1234 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir letztens die Vaude Fluid Jacket gekauft. Ist hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k752/a72031/fluid-jacket.html
immernoch von 90 auf 65 runtergesetzt. Ist sehr leicht und lässt sich ziemlich klein packen. Find sie sehr angenehm und nicht zu warm.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k752/a72031/fluid-jacket.html


----------



## sattler (13. Juli 2012)

Ein Preisschlager, hab ich mir vor kurzem für 32 Euronen bestellt:

http://www.11teamsports.de/fussballbekleidung/textilien/regenjacken/nike-foundation-12-regenjacke-schwarz-f010.html

Gibt es auch in verschiedenen Farben. Verarbeitung ist gut, Praxistest steht allerdings noch aus.


----------



## "Sebastian" (14. Juli 2012)

reddragon1234 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztens die Vaude Fluid Jacket gekauft. Ist hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k752/a72031/fluid-jacket.html
> immernoch von 90 auf 65 runtergesetzt. Ist sehr leicht und lässt sich ziemlich klein packen. Find sie sehr angenehm und nicht zu warm.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k752/a72031/fluid-jacket.html



VAUDE macht durch die Bank weg gute Sachen, Super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis uns Firma mit Sitz am Bodensee.

Kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## wesone (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Bei Hive-Outdoor gibt es z.Z. einen Marmot Ausverkauf.

Folgende Jacke habe ich selbst und bin super zufrieden, für den aktuellen Preis ist die Jacke konkurenzlos:

http://www.outlet.hive-outdoor.com/...t-herren-vertical-jacket-jacke-s-xl-1917.html

oder wenn es noch günstiger sein soll :

http://www.outlet.hive-outdoor.com/...t-herren-vertical-jacket-jacke-s-xl-1850.html

gibt es auch noch in anderen Farben.


----------

